# Firmware: Canon Updates Pretty Much Every DSLR



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 29, 2016)

```
<em><strong>*note</strong> I incorrectly named the EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS as the lens pertaining to the issue, when in fact it is the brand new EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM lens. Sorry about that.</em></p>
<p>Canon appears to have updated every legacy DSLR that has aberration correction to fix an issue with the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM.</p>
<ol>
<li>Corrects a phenomenon in which when using the camera with the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM lens, even if lens aberration correction is set to “Enable”, correction will not be applied.</li>
</ol>
<p>The following DSLRs have available firmware updates.</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-1d-x/eos-1d-x#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS-1D X</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/support-dslr/eos-1d-mark-iv/eos-1d-mark-iv#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS-1D Mark IV</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iii/eos-5d-mark-iii#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS 5D Mark III</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-6d/eos-6d#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS 6D</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-7d/eos-7d#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS 7D</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-70d/eos-70d#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS 70D</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-60d/eos-60d#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS 60D</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-rebel-t5i-ef-s-18-55-is-stm-kit/eos-rebel-t5i-18-55mm-is-stm-lens-kit#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS Rebel T5i</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/support-dslr/eos-rebel-t4i-18-135mm-is-stm-lens-kit/eos-rebel-t4i-18-135mm-is-stm-lens-kit#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS Rebel T4i</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-rebel-t3i-ef-s-18-55-is-ii-kit/eos-rebel-t3i-18-55mm-is-ii-lens-kit#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS Rebel T3i</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/support-dslr/eos-rebel-t2i-ef-s-18-55is-ii-kit/eos-rebel-t2i-ef-s-18-55is-ii-kit#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS Rebel T2i</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/support-dslr/eos-rebel-t1i-ef-s-18-55mm-is-kit/eos-rebel-t1i-ef-s-18-55mm-is-kit#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS Rebel T1i</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-rebel-t6-ef-s-18-55mm-is-ii-kit/eos-rebel-t6-ef-s-18-55mm-is-ii-kit#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS Rebel T6</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-rebel-t5-ef-s-18-55-is-ii-kit/eos-rebel-t5-18-55-is-ii-kit#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS Rebel T5</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-rebel-t3-ef-s-18-55-is-ii-kit/eos-rebel-t3-18-55mm-is-ii-lens-kit#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS Rebel T3</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-rebel-sl1-ef-s-18-55-is-stm-kit/eos-rebel-sl1-18-55mm-is-stm-lens-kit#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS Rebel SL1</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.amazon.com/s/?field-keywords=http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/eosd/eosm2-firm.html&tag=thedigitalpic-20">Canon EOS M2</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/support-dslr/eos-m-ef-m-22mm-stm-kit/eos-m-ef-m-22mm-stm-kit#drivers_downloads_tab">Canon EOS M</a></li>
</ul>
<p>Happy firmware updating!</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## thatguywitha.camera (Nov 29, 2016)

That update is for the new non-L model with the digital screen, not the one in the picture or the first sentence.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 29, 2016)

thatguywitha.camera said:


> That update is for the new non-L model with the digital screen, not the one in the picture or the first sentence.



+1. CRGuy, please edit the story!

For the 5D3 owners out there, it looks like they *didn't* add in compatibility with the W-E1 (WiFi SD slot doodad) with this update. Shucks. I guess we'll have to wait for the _next_ firmware update to get that functionality. :

- A


----------



## Labdoc (Nov 29, 2016)

80D? Just do correction in LR?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> 80D? Just do correction in LR?



I would guess the doesn't need an update, none of the newer bodies are on the list, presumably because the new 70-300 non-L was already sufficiently far along in development to be incorporated into their firmware.


----------



## tron (Nov 29, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> thatguywitha.camera said:
> 
> 
> > That update is for the new non-L model with the digital screen, not the one in the picture or the first sentence.
> ...


(Unfortunately) They never intended to give that functionality to 5D3. Search Canon rumors to verify it...

This firmware update to fix aberrations on camera for a non-L lens seems like a joke to me. Especially since this is useful in jpegs. In raw all corrections can be done in post.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 29, 2016)

tron said:


> (Unfortunately) They never intended to give that functionality to 5D3. Search Canon rumors to verify it...



Well aware (see prior :). I'm just being a brat that a 5DS and 7D2 is worthy of this retrofitting while a 5D3 is not.

But it's not a critical feature for me. If they firmware unlocked _spot metering at any AF point_ for the 5D4 / 5DS and not the 5D3, however, I would riot. (Like, with words and stuff.)

- A


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 29, 2016)

Better check to see if third party batteries are locked out too.

No guinea pigs here, canon!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 29, 2016)

I fixed my error, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## mitchel2002 (Nov 29, 2016)

thank you canon rumors for the update
just finished updating the firmware!


----------



## Sharlin (Nov 29, 2016)

What, no 4K? :


----------



## tron (Nov 29, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > (Unfortunately) They never intended to give that functionality to 5D3. Search Canon rumors to verify it...
> ...


They could very easily add in firmware the way 5Ds(R) 7D2 5D4 1Dx and 1DxII work in manual exposure auto iso mode and add EC capability. Pure firmware update is what is needed (they made this update in 1Dx).


----------



## Labdoc (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you Neuro for the reply. I might be interested in the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM with the 80D. Updated the 5Dmk4 again and still taking awesome pictures. Thank you CR for the post. I'd never know about any of this if I didn't come here.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 29, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Labdoc said:
> 
> 
> > 80D? Just do correction in LR?
> ...



The 80D isn't the only one that is already 'current' and missing from this list -- include the M10, M3, M5, 7D2, 5DS, 5DS R, 5D4, 1DX2 and the last pair of Rebels. They've apparently known about this new non-L 70-300 consideration for some time.

- A


----------



## Pelican (Nov 30, 2016)

The M2 link is broken (no need amazon... at the beginning)
SL1 has no new fw.
6D has no new fw.
70D has no new fw.
T5i has no new fw.
T6 has no new fw.

You can find a collection of recent and previous firmwares for Canon DSLRs here: http://pel.hu/eoscard


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2016)

Pelican said:


> The M2 link is broken (no need amazon... at the beginning)
> SL1 has no new fw.
> 6D has no new fw.
> 70D has no new fw.
> ...



The M2 link is indeed broken, but your list of 'no new fw' is not correct. If you look at the details (not just the date), you'll find the description matches this issue, e.g. for the 6D dated *09*/29/16: "_Firmware Version 1.1.7 incorporate the following fix: Corrects a phenomenon in which when using the camera with the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM lens, even if lens aberration correction is set to "Enable", correction will not be applied._" I'm not sure if they just entered the date incorrectly (the others are *11*/29/16), or they were ready two months earlier. I suspect the latter, since Canon EU lists that same 6D update as being released on 13-Sep.


----------



## nickpro (Nov 30, 2016)

The Link for the M2 is broken because there's no such camera. It goes EOS M, M3, M10, M5.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 30, 2016)

nickpro said:


> The Link for the M2 is broken because there's no such camera. It goes EOS M, M3, M10, M5.



You sure about that?

https://www.dxomark.com/Cameras/Canon/EOS-M2

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2016)

nickpro said:


> The Link for the M2 is broken because there's no such camera. It goes EOS M, M3, M10, M5.



Really? Then how is it that I happen to own an EOS M2?





Perhaps what you meant to say was that the EOS M2 was never sold by Canon *USA*, so there is no EOS M2 firmware update avaiable from the Canon *USA* website. 

By the way, welcome to CR forums...


----------



## nickpro (Nov 30, 2016)

Oh, That's Right!! Totally forgot about that.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 30, 2016)

there's a jealous Rebel XTi sitting on the shelf somewhere


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 1, 2016)

ashmadux said:


> Better check to see if third party batteries are locked out too.
> 
> No guinea pigs here, canon!



Anybody checked this yet? I have a 5DIII and one 3rd party battery. No intentions of upgrading firmware to support a lens I'll never buy if it locks out my spare juicer.


----------



## tron (Dec 1, 2016)

JonAustin said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > Better check to see if third party batteries are locked out too.
> ...


If you do not need to get an obviously not stellar non L lens then I would suggest that you do not upgrade anyway. I have left it to 1.2.3 so as to run Magic Lantern. There were no useful firmware updates after that anyway...


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 2, 2016)

JonAustin said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > Better check to see if third party batteries are locked out too.
> ...




The 3rd party batteries that were working before the update on Canon 5D4 and 70D are still working after the update. There were two batteries (Watson brand) that had an issue before the update and still have an issue after the update on the 5D4. They work perfectly fine in the 70D. (In fact, I used a 3rd party battery to update one of the camera bodies.)

I own many 3rd party batteries that have been purchased throughout the past several years. By product of doing video work and needing to swap semi-frequently throughout the day between camera(s), monitor(s) and sometimes and LED light. Have several Canon, Watson, Wasabi Power, and Kastar branded LP-E6 and LP-E6N's. 

Watson's are labeled as three different types: 
LPE6 7.4V/1750mAh/12.95Wh (x5)
LP-E6N 7.2V/1900mAh/14.7Wh (x2, most recently purchased)
LP-E6N 7.4V/2000mAh/14.8Wh (x2)

The two Watson batteries labeled LP-E6N 7.4V/2000mAh/14.8Wh are the ones with an issue. They display the "Battery communication error. Does this battery/ do these batteries display the Canon logo? No / Yes" menu.

The Wasabi Power were purchased at different times, but they are all labeled as:
BTR-LPE6-JWP 7.2V/2600mAh/18.7Wh (x9)

The Wasabi Power are great 3rd party batteries but no where near the advertised specs. In fact, they are identical to the newest model Watson LP-E6N 7.2V/1900mAh/14.7Wh batteries and available at a much lower price.

The Kastar batteries are all labeled as:
LP-E6 7.2V/2950mAh and no mention of Wh (x12)

I would not purchase these ever again unless you only want to charge them in an OFFICIAL Canon charger. Out of the twelve I currently own, at least 5 must be charged ONLY in a Canon branded official charger. At least two (probably four) have been recycled.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 5, 2016)

tron said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > ashmadux said:
> ...


The advertised purpose of the firmware is of no interest to me, either, but frequently, firmware updates likes these may include other, lesser changes, bux fixes, etc.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 5, 2016)

@BSBeamer: Thanks for your helpful and informative reply. My 3rd party battery is a Pearstone, so I may go ahead and install the firmware the next time I'm feeling adventurous...


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 6, 2016)

JonAustin said:


> @BSBeamer: Thanks for your helpful and informative reply. My 3rd party battery is a Pearstone, so I may go ahead and install the firmware the next time I'm feeling adventurous...



No problem.

Pearstone has been re-branded as Watson and is B&H's "house" brand for many 3rd party accessories. I would take a look at the battery specs and compare to the old listing on the battery page on B&H's website. They SPECIFICALLY updated the page for the Watson battery with 5D4 issues on their website, noting they are incompatible. I could have had a case for free replacement since they were under a year since original purchase, but they updated the page immediately after I inquired and am now out of luck. 

Maybe want to email [email protected] - that is who is behind the Watson & Pearstone brands, in addition to a TON of others: http://www.gradusgroup.com/?page=brands


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 10, 2016)

I also use 3rd Party Batteries in addition to genuine Canon batteries. So far, I've been pleased. Mostly Wasabi. Thanks for the detailed info since I recently picked up a 5D4 around Black Friday.

Oh - and congrats *Neuro* on passing 20K posts. (Wow!)


----------

